# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  VBA Maximum Drawdown

## JamesHV

Bonjour, 

J'apprends  programmer sur VBA , dans le cadre d'un devoir je voudrais calculer le maximum drawdown sans utiliser "function" de faon  ce que le programme soit autonome.
Je ne sais pas comment procder, j'espre que vous pourrez m'aider. 

Et aussi "La dure de la priode dobservation (en jours, en annes, mois et jours)"  je voudrais avoir une faon pour trouver mois et jours.

Je vous remercie d'avance.

----------

